# Cherry Shrimp



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Will cherry shrimp eat small fry if i put them in a fry tank?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Possibly, if the shrimp can catch them.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I am debating whehter or not to put them in my fry tank. :-?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I wouldn't.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Darnet. :? Thanks though


----------



## yellow (Mar 3, 2004)

I currantly have 30 odd yellow labs and peacocks in with my amano and cherry shrimps. All the fry are free swimming but less than 1cm long. I have 6 2cm yellow labs in there as well, i have lost 2 or 3 fry but all from the larger guys. This is proper survival of the fittest but i do feed them all alot.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

It will be a bare bottom tank with pvc fittings, breeding grass, and maybe java moss.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I think i will put them in. They seem like they wouldnt be quick enought to snatch a baby fish. If I notice a decline in population I will take them out.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

You'll see how quickly shrimp can swim. But if you keep them well fed, it could turn out good.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

It seems though that they can only move quickly escaping. I have never seen them move forward quickly which I presume would be the only way to eat. But I figure if I keep them supplied with food it will be fine. I have them i my 5 gallon guppy and dwarf puffer tank right now and they are eating algae like crazy. I cant wait untill they breed.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've seen them eat fry.....


----------



## Brian325 (Feb 3, 2003)

I have used them in fry tanks and have never lost a fry. With that being said, I have only used them with front fry and the fry where about 60 days old. On the other hand, I left the fry in with them to long and have lost all the shrimp. Everyone was fine until the front fry got a little size to them and I think the shrimp went into their molt leaving them with a softer shell for a day or so. 
Brian


----------



## Brian325 (Feb 3, 2003)

I have used them in fry tanks and have never lost a fry. With that being said, I have only used them with front fry and the fry where about 60 days old. On the other hand, I left the fry in with them to long and have lost all the shrimp. Everyone was fine until the front fry got a little size to them and I think the shrimp went into their molt leaving them with a softer shell for a day or so. 
Brian


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

God I wish they'd eat enough fry! I have them in with those dang endlers and the two of them are on a race to run me out of tank space the fastest, I swear!

Barbie


----------



## Taratron (Mar 17, 2004)

Cherry shrimp eat fry? Man, those have got to be some tiny fish then! I've got cherry red and the yellow phase shrimp, and they've never touched any fry of mine.

Now, the fry on shrimp predation, on the other hand...


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

Barbie said:


> God I wish they'd eat enough fry! I have them in with those dang endlers and the two of them are on a race to run me out of tank space the fastest, I swear!
> 
> Barbie


:roll: I can't believe that ANYONE posting on a cichlid forum doesn't have something on hand that would happily take care of excess Endler's fry and shrimp.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

